# Mixer/consola DIGITALES



## Gabf (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola: mucho se ah hablado de mixers y previos y todo, pero todo analogico. Nadie sabe de algun circuito de un mixer Digital?, como armar un controlador midi? que es un controlador midi en realidad? 

No se cualquier cosa me sirve, para poder arrancar a entender y despues pedir cosas mas especificas en algun otro foro o desarrollar 

La idea es basicamente que me queiro aramr un mixer Digital a partir de 0 o de uno analogico (me comentaron que es posible esto ultimo) 

Creo que el tema es bastante interesante y tiene ramas como para charlar...

 Saludos Gabf


----------



## Dano (Jul 1, 2007)

Personalmente no me gusta el sonido de las consolas digitales, me gustan sus funciones nomas.

Saludos


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 10, 2010)

> que es un controlador midi en realidad?


Un controlador midi en realidad es una interfac que permite controlar distintos dispositivos mediante ese controlador.
Si quieres contruir uno existe un esquema con el que solo un puerto serie y un par de botones y potenciometros consigues un ocho encoders rotativos (los potenciametros) y 8 teclas de nota (pulsadores)
Con un joystick de ordenador le cambias los controles y los montas en una mesa o algo y ya lo tienes.
Sobre lo de montar un controlador con un equipo analogico deberias usar por ejemplo una mesa y usar los circuitos del joystick para adptarlo al pc


----------

